# Aktuelles Saturn-VAIO-Notebook



## aurionkratos (8. September 2009)

Hallo Community,

meine kleine Schwester hat im Moment ein recht altes Notebook von VAIO mit 1x~1,7 GHz, den Rest habe ich nicht im Kopf, allerdings ist er nicht so schnell, insbesondere die Intel-Grafikkarte ist sehr langsam. Sie surft und chattet hauptsächlich, allerdings spielt sie gelegentlich auch das eine andere Spielchen, meist ältere.

Im Moment ist allerdings Sims 3 aktuell, und da sie nicht immer zu meinem PC ausweichen möchte, insbesondere da die Spiele ja nicht weniger aufwendig werden, soll es eventuell ein neues Notebook geben.

Aktuell gibts es bei Saturn ein ganz nettes Angebot für ein VAIO-Notebook. Da dieses Notebook normalerweise deutlich teuerer ist (ab ~916 €, laut Geizhals) bietet sich das ganze natürlich an, insbesondere da man inklusive des Gutscheins auf ~760 € kommt (und wir ganz gerne auf ein VAIO setzen würden).

Ich habe nicht ganz rausfinden können, was der Grafikspeicher nun genau ist. Ich habe bis jetzt von GDDR3 gelesen, bei solch großen Mengen und dem Preisbereich ist doch normalerweise sonst simpler DDR2 V-RAM zu finden, oder?

Ebenso kenne ich mich bei Notebook-Grafikkarte nur wenig aus.

Bis jetzt habe ich allerdings (relativ) gute Tests des Notebooks gelesen, allerdings mit 512 mb GDDR3-VRAM.

Aber prinzipiell sollte Sims 3 doch in mittleren (eventuell bis hohen) Einstellungen vernünftig in nativer Auflösung laufen, oder? Wie würde es aussehen, wenn es sich doch um DDR2-V-Ram handelt? Sollte doch kaum Auswirkungen haben, oder?

Ansonsten, ist das Notebook auch von den anderen Werten einigermaßen empfehlenswert?


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2009)

mit was für nem PC läuft denn SIMS3 problemlos? zumindest bei moderaten detals is das aber AFAIK so gemacht, dass es nicht sooo viel power braucht, oder? das dann müßte selbst bei DDR2 reichen. sony speziell bremst seine GDDR3-karten sowieso absichtlich etwas aus (ich denke wegen strom+hitze).


----------



## aurionkratos (8. September 2009)

Also auf meinem Lappi (auch 2x2GHz und einer 8600m gs bei 1280x800) lief es auf niedrig mit ~30-40 fps, auf mittel mit 10-20 fps.

Allerdings hat das Notebook auch eine weitaus höhere Auflösung.

Das mit den reduzierten Taktraten habe ich auch schon gelesen, sollte sich aber ggf. auch noch lösen lassen. Das Notebook soll eh nur per Netz betrieben werden, müsste man halt schauen, wie die Temperatur wird.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2009)

selbst die mieseste 4650 ist stärker (4900 punkte bei 3Dmark06) als die beste 8600m GS (max. 3600 punkte), sollte also dann reichen.

die temp sollte kein problem sein, die sind ja drauf ausgelegt. das "darf" ruhig gefühlt sehr heiß an manchen stellen werden.


----------



## triddan (9. September 2009)

Heute is das VGN-FW 41 J, also wohl das was du auch verlinkt hast, für 699€ im Saturnprospekt.
Stimmt das P/L-Verhältnis?


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2009)

der preis ist, auch weil es sony ist, wirklich sehr gut. leistungsmäßig kriegst du für das gleiche geld auch was von samsung oder toshiba mit ner dualcore T6xxx und ner 4650 GDDR3. sony bremst wie gesagt die karte ein bisschen aus, daher wäre samsung und toshiba nen tick stärker, dafür sind die sony vaios normalerweise sehr gut verarbeitet, und auch der service bei sony ist gut. UND: das sony hat BluRay - das macht normalerweise schon 100€ und mehr aus...


----------



## aurionkratos (9. September 2009)

Hmpf, ich sehe gerade, dass das Angebot nur bis heute läuft.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe, Herb


----------



## Arctosa (10. September 2009)

Falls du noch eins suchst würd ich nochmal das empfehlen One Notebook D1103 by: One - ONE Shop , aber halt nur wenns nicht unbedingt ein Sony sein muss.


----------

